# Suche einfachen und hübschen Prügler



## ein_schelm (20. Juni 2015)

*Suche einfachen und hübschen Prügler*

Servus,
Kenn mich im Genre absolut nicht aus. Früher hab ich Taken oder DoA gezockt, das war sicher noch zu 2D Zeiten. 
Dann kam ne weile nix mehr - vermutlich deshalb weil die Prügler eher auf den Konsolen Populär waren.
Nun hab ich aber irgendwie wieder Lust auf ein Prügler bekommen.

Wichtig wäre mir:
Eine einfach zu erlernende Steuerung.
Keine langen combo-moves.
Keine Gewaltexzesse (in Form von übertriebenen finisher).
Schöne Grafik.
PC-Plattform.

Hab schon an DoA5 gedacht aber diverse Tests, Reviews und Meinungen schrecken von der PC-Version ab. Was haltet ihr davon?
(Zumal die zusätzlichen Kostüme übertrieben Teuer sind - und ich hasse diese DLC/Micropayment-Masche)


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche einfachen und hübschen Prügler*

Injustice: Götter unter uns würde ich dir da wohl noch am ehesten anraten. Street Fighter x Tekken wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Suche einfachen und hübschen Prügler*

Skullgirls Skullgirls bei Steam
BlazBlue BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend on Steam


----------

